# Use DEF (Yes, that DEF) as fertilizer?



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Gotta admit, never in a million years would I have ever thought to use DEF as lawn fertilizer, but I just saw a YouTube video from Princess Cut Lawn Care earlier where he shows that it works effectively as fertilizer.

Apparently the only ingredients in DEF are Urea and water, and it comes out to being a 15-0-0 fertilizer.

It's also super cheap, being about 4 bucks a gallon at your local Wal-Mart.

Has anyone on here ever used DEF to fertilize their lawn?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGCCNB2Pr0Y


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

I've never used it, but several members recommend it. I'm pretty sure you want to water it in asap.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 23, 2021)

I used to deliver DEF to places in a tanker and people would constantly ask to get some for their lawns :/


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

There are multiple discussions about this. Here's one to checkout: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=89721#p89721

Summary, it's a great source of Urea, but buying granular Urea is still cheaper.


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

DEF = 1.3589 lbs of N per 128 fl oz = ~ $4.06 = $2.98 per lb N. 
Granular = 50 lb bag = 23 lb N = ~$30.50 = $1.32 per lb N.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

robjak said:


> DEF = 1.3589 lbs of N per 128 fl oz = ~ $4.06 = $2.98 per lb N.
> Granular = 50 lb bag = 23 lb N = ~$30.50 = $1.32 per lb N.


Where are you finding a 50 lb bag of granular Urea for 30 bucks?

I can't seem to find anything like that close to me.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

This was brought up as far back as 2018 on here. He probably caught wind of it and decided to make one since no other YTers has.

Urea can be found at local feed stores or nurseries. 
If not, HD has 40 lbs for $34 free ship.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Bombers said:


> This was brought up as far back as 2018 on here. He probably caught wind of it and decided to make one since no other YTers has.
> 
> Urea can be found at local feed stores or nurseries.
> If not, HD has 40 lbs for $34 free ship.


https://www.homedepot.com/p/40-lbs-Box-Urea-Fertilizer-UGF-40/316885117

If this is the stuff you are referring to, the reviews say that it is 1.5% Urea by volume, and only covers 750 sq feet.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

For cheap granular urea you want to check around for feed stores or a farmer's co-op. Places where farmers/ranchers/horse owners buy stuff. In Fargo that looks like maybe Feed-Rite or Critters. (?)
The farm supply near my work is ~$20 for a 50 lb bag of feed grade 46-0-0.
DEF will work fine but I'm not spending >3X per pound of N just to save the effort of mixing [highly soluble] granules into water.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

nsknuds said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > This was brought up as far back as 2018 on here. He probably caught wind of it and decided to make one since no other YTers has.
> ...


Can someone please explain to me what this review is trying to say?? Totally confused by this one... if it's 46% Urea by weight, how is this 1.5%? And how does 40# of this product only cover 750sqft?? This goes to show you why big-box items are as diluted and useless as they are.


And here are some more gems:


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Some reviews you have to take with a grain of salt.

Maybe DEF users should be buying granular urea to make their own diesel exhaust fluid. Not the other way around!


----------



## robjak (Mar 31, 2020)

My price is what i paid June 24. I paid 32 in april.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=35274


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

It's 46-0-0, just like any other pure urea products out there. You can't tell me you took that review seriously after seeing 1.5% 😅😂. I've been spraying .20 lb of N/M bi-weekly since I got it and have seen instant growth within a day. I'd like to see a pic of that guy's lawn after dumping the entire box over 750 sq ft 🤣.

@corneliani HD labeled it incorrectly in the specifications on the listing and the guy took it literally. The other reviews are probably spray and pray type and bought something over their head. Even then, a simple google search would've helped them learned the basics of NPK.


----------



## nsknuds (Aug 18, 2021)

Bombers said:


> It's 46-0-0, just like any other pure urea products out there. You can't tell me you took that review seriously after seeing 1.5% 😅😂. I've been spraying .20 lb of N/M bi-weekly since I got it and have seen instant growth within a day. I'd like to see a pic of that guy's lawn after dumping the entire box over 750 sq ft 🤣.
> 
> @corneliani HD labeled it incorrectly in the specifications on the listing and the guy took it literally. The other reviews are probably spray and pray type and bought something over their head. Even then, a simple google search would've helped them learned the basics of NPK.


The box itself literally shows that it is 18-46-0 though.

So while it may not be 1.5% like the guy in the review section claims, it's definitely not 46-0-0. Unless they are using the wrong image as well?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

nsknuds said:


> Bombers said:
> 
> 
> > It's 46-0-0, just like any other pure urea products out there. You can't tell me you took that review seriously after seeing 1.5% 😅😂. I've been spraying .20 lb of N/M bi-weekly since I got it and have seen instant growth within a day. I'd like to see a pic of that guy's lawn after dumping the entire box over 750 sq ft 🤣.
> ...


They put the wrong product image of DAP. The actual listing of DAP from HD has that image too. I bought and got urea 46-0-0. Pure white and dissolves in seconds like it should.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@Bombers - I see what he did there.. that 750sqft Spec really threw him off! I guess they did the math backwards (40#/750sqft) and came up with 1.5%N (??). Still, reading reviews (on any site, to be fair) is very entertaining if nothing else.

@nsknuds - they do seem to have the picture of the DAP product (they also sell SOP in this same brand, which I think a few of our users have been trying to solubilize).

@Monocot Master - you bring up a good point. I wonder if it would be clean enough to run through that system? I have a diesel Tahoe on order and I'd be curious if it works. LMK if you know anything about this.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

@corneliani Sorry, I got nothing! But it is worth some research I would say


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

You need to be very careful trying to make your own to use in your emission systems. I work in an industry that uses isocyanates and even pure urea cut down in water.

DEF is the same junk, with clean clean water and I while I personally think it can vary, you'll be looking at a gross bill to fix your exhaust systems should you mix it wrong and it freezes or anything goes wrong with the sensors.

I once threw out some def in the yard after filling my truck. Didn't water it in, and it burned the absolute crap out of the grass, so.. YMMV. It's too expensive now to consider using in the yard.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

this is very pure urea and the analyses is 15-0-0 if your wondering. Do not apply this over 0.2lb of nitrogen per 1k sq ft. the leaf can absorb ~0.1lb N per.k, less is more with foliar.


----------

